# 6/16/21 Flounder trip before the rainstorms



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Figured that I better get a trip in last night before the week of rain that they say is coming in....gets here. I managed to put the barbs in three 18 inchers. Flounder for supper !
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Russ, you always get it done dude. Nice dinner!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done there Russ!
Thanks for the report.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

that's some good looking flatfish


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

All from the same litter.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Yeah they looked like triplets. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

